# PX4 Sub Compact



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I can buy one of these? I live in NC and called every local gun store as well as CDNN in TX and nobody has one. The gun was released in August so I know it is out there somewhere. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I thought the release of that thing got moved back to 1/08.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Beretta web site indicates release date of Jan 08. It looks like a pretty nice gun, so it may be worth waiting for. :watching:


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

OK thanks! Yeah, I will wait. I have the full size and really like it alot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, still gotta wait...


----------

